# How old is everyone?



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Someone in a Facebook group was shocked I was 33 (and short but that's another story). Since I'm so OLD I was curious if anyone else was as old as me :shock:


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

35 here. It's odd how different online communities perceive their members ages. I'm part of the artisan soapmaking community, and I'd say over 50% of the hundreds of soapers that I know are well over the age of 50. Same thing with yarn spinners, though dyers have more in our age group.

That being said, emotional maturity counts for a lot. I'd say probably 90% of soapers are women, and many of the FB groups look like high school.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Soap making, yarn spinning and dying? A woman after my own heart, LOL. What kind of yarn do you spin? My Friend has 3 huskies and spins their fur into yarn. Someday I'm going to move to the country and have alpacas. I'm in suburbia currently. Can't even have a chicken.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm 39. Surprised to see other 30 somethings in this group. Figure this to be more of a kids fish. 
I ride and work with bikes, so most people there are in their 20s, they're always surprised to know how old I actually am. Most people think I'm in my late 20s.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm 23, I also have made hot process lye soap before


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

This person was 19 and seemed mature till the "wow you are 33?" Lol. Yup, married at 19, had first baby at 21 and then twins. I have 5 daughters who love the fish and birds and lizards. I don't think I was ever young. Old soul. Seems like I need to make some soap!


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Making soap is fun! But time consuming. lol. I don't do it often. I made two loaves and haven't needed to make more for like a year! I made a loaf for myself with lavender and peppermint. I also made a loaf for my dog with a blend I made for fleas, I don't remember exactly what. I know it was at least citronella, cedarwood, rosemary, clove and some others.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Lavender and peppermint sounds wonderful!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I feel like we have a very broad range of age here. I've met 11 year olds, and 50+ year olds. Happy to be right in the middle XD I'm 19.


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

SydneyA said:


> Soap making, yarn spinning and dying? A woman after my own heart, LOL. What kind of yarn do you spin? My Friend has 3 huskies and spins their fur into yarn. Someday I'm going to move to the country and have alpacas. I'm in suburbia currently. Can't even have a chicken.


I mostly have merino, alpaca, and silk blends, but I do have small stashes of 18 micron merino, real cashmere, fake cashmere (100% nylon), suri alpaca, and various breeds of other sheep.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm 39. I run a stuffed animal rescue when my arthritis allows me to sew. I am a kid at heart, which helps in my professional life as a Nanny. In my free time I bake, during the holidays I am real busy with friends and family asking for baked goods. I am also an avid WoW player, and a few other MMORPGs. Lately I am on my computer more than I like, but that us cause I'm home alot lol. I am also taking online classes to be a teacher, I am already a certified Early Childhood Educator but my goal is to be a kindergarten teacher. Oh did I mention I am the mother of five, 3 boys 2girls; their dad and I share custody. Because we live so close to each other instead of the traditional 6mos split we do a year with him and then a year with me but since my oldest two are in highschool they probably wont be doing that this time. Well that's me oversharing lol. Now to get some coffee.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm 20, under a month from being 21, but graduating college a year early and will be a masters student next year. I consider myself pretty far from the stereotypical college student. I've never made soap but I did make a string art of the state of Ohio with a bobcat pawprint over OU for my roommate while everyone else was watching the Super Bowl.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I think string art counts. I sew and knit and crochet. Lately I am really into the fish and spend a good portion of my time moving plants and fish around. I have so many hobbies I switch around, lol.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I should also probably state that I suck at art LOL great to hear we have so many artists and craftsmen/women though.

I just sit there and read. And write. And anything else book-related. I'm boring.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Haha I used to know how to crochet a long long time ago but have since forgotten everything except how to make one long line of loops... I'm a dancer more than an artist, but sometimes I have the inspiration to do something like that. Honestly my biggest hobby in the last couple of years has been weight lifting.

And Olivia theres nothing wrong with reading lol I preorder books all the time.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I just turned 27 on the 1st. Still getting used to that, but people still ask if I want the kids' menu so I either look really young or they feed the kids bovine growth hormones these days. 

If we are bringing up hobbies too, I knit plainly, sew plushies and doll clothes, paint, and draw (well, working on making the drawing a full-time thing. I'm currently a part-time theme park caricature artist).

Though my hobby that often competes with fishkeeping for my money is ball-jointed dolls. One doll costs enough to start up an aquarium with all the fixings!!!! oTL I taught myself to sew because buying them clothes can cost quite a bit, though I still splurge on buying clothes for tailors and seamstresses who totally beat my skill level and then I admire them and go SKILL GOALS!!!! Though I suppose I am getting better at sewing because I recently won honorable mention in a doll costume contest. 

I also am thinking about trying needlepainting because someone who does amazing doll corsets does amazing needlepainting too and I feel like it would be fun to try since it's like drawing with thread.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm 21. My hobbies include playing the guitar (I'm not that good but I can play a few songs), bettakeeping (Obviously lol), reading, building characters (I currently have a growing family of OC's that I'm working on), I can crochet some things (Again, not that good at it but I'm working on a blanket...and have been working on this blanket for over 4 years...). I'm a senior in college studying to be a veterinary technician. 

I ride horses regularly, though my favorite horse to ride is currently out of commission for a bit while he recovers from colic. 

I'm not artistic when it comes to painting or drawing or anything but if you want a tank decorator I've been told I'm pretty good at that. (arranging the silk plants in different ways in my roommate's tanks occasionally when they ask me to.)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in my mid/late 30's and have a 5 year old kiddo. I have a 10 gallon community tank, 2 5.5 gallon tanks with a blue crowntail in each, and my quarantine tank with an orange boy up for adoption. I like to do lots of creative things, but I'm not really good at them. I love books, and I play D&D (well, Pathfinder now, but it's essentially the same thing).


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Kaxen-I am a doll collector too! Are the ones you collect artisan made or a company?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

SydneyA said:


> Kaxen-I am a doll collector too! Are the ones you collect artisan made or a company?


It's mostly small companies or artist studios. Most of my mass-produced dolls are Monster High because I love the crazy variety they have... also way easier to buy on a whim than a $500 doll that weighs 6 pounds shipped from Korea.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 31. 32 in Feb 10th.... just around the corner too. x_x


----------



## Talaitha (Jan 24, 2016)

36. I agree with what was said earlier, age varies greatly in different communities and even settings.


----------



## jenninicole (Dec 24, 2015)

I'll be 25 in March. I crochet and do photography sometimes


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I am 50, or as I like to say, I am 25 with 25 years experience! Yay!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

BettaBeau said:


> I am 50, or as I like to say, I am 25 with 25 years experience! Yay!


lol, I like the sound of that!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Happy birthday Tree!
Mine is the 19th.
As for age, I'm old enough to know better and too old to care.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm 20, I'll be 21 soon. No kids yet, just fur and fin babies. There really is a large range of ages and experience on this forum. That's why I like this community so much.

My main hobbies are just gaming, and for the last few months, Betta keeping. I used to build gaming computers, and I'm kind of people's go to person for technical support. I guess my craft is working with electronics.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Well I'm old enough to have an eleven year old daughter, 
and I will just leave it at that : )

Happy Birthday to be, Tree and Tourmaline and Witchipoo!
Cheers!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Witchipoo said:


> Happy birthday Tree!
> Mine is the 19th.
> As for age, I'm old enough to know better and too old to care.


Come on, spill it ;-)
Actually I never cared much how old people are, I was just curious since someone was shocked at my age. My 2 best friends, one is 2 months older than me and one is ten years. I'm glad of the knowledge I have collected and having had a very sick child thru my 20s, I don't want to repeat THAT!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

23 here!

It's funny, our community fluxuates so much. During the summer time we tend to have the younger peoples join in whereas during the semesters (spring and fall), all the older folks tend to hop on and enjoy the community. I think it's great really, love to see the variety we have here!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I am actually relieved to see moms around my age being "fish obsessed". I have been told to grow up because I am a parent. Well I'm still ME, lol. I was a very mature teen and did tons of research on turtles and such (I have had the same turtles for 20 years now). I like to see that too.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

SydneyA said:


> Come on, spill it ;-)
> Actually I never cared much how old people are, I was just curious since someone was shocked at my age. My 2 best friends, one is 2 months older than me and one is ten years. I'm glad of the knowledge I have collected and having had a very sick child thru my 20s, I don't want to repeat THAT!


Oh all right, but no selfies, I'm really camera shy.
I'm 58, I'll be 59 the 19th of this month. I have 2 kids, my daughter is 38 and has 4 of her own and my son is almost 22. 
I'm a retired professional dog groomer, had my own shop for most of the 40 some years of that. I bred Collies, Boxers, Afghan Hounds and Havanese, my "old age breed", over the years. Showed in AKC conformation, agility, and obedience. Trained for several years in Schutzhund with a German import German Shepherd Dog. I also had Appaloosa horses and bred a few of them. They're the reason I'm such a sticker for form before color. I'm an avid reader and I write some, mostly children's books. I am a member of my local chapter of The Society for Creative Anachronism. When I'm gone I want to be cremated and I want my ashes launched over the Black Canyon of the Gunnison via trebuchet.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

SydneyA said:


> I am actually relieved to see moms around my age being "fish obsessed". I have been told to grow up because I am a parent. Well I'm still ME, lol. I was a very mature teen and did tons of research on turtles and such (I have had the same turtles for 20 years now). I like to see that too.


Don't let anyone ever trivialize your passions! You can be mom without losing your identity, It makes you a better parent and teaches your children, especially your girl's, that their own identity is important.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Witchipoo said:


> Oh all right, but no selfies, I'm really camera shy.
> I'm 58, I'll be 59 the 19th of this month. I have 2 kids, my daughter is 38 and has 4 of her own and my son is almost 22.
> I'm a retired professional dog groomer, had my own shop for most of the 40 some years of that. I bred Collies, Boxers, Afghan Hounds and Havanese, my "old age breed", over the years. Showed in AKC conformation, agility, and obedience. Trained for several years in Schutzhund with a German import German Shepherd Dog. I also had Appaloosa horses and bred a few of them. They're the reason I'm such a sticker for form before color. I'm an avid reader and I write some, mostly children's books. I am a member of my local chapter of The Society for Creative Anachronism. When I'm gone I want to be cremated and I want my ashes launched over the Black Canyon of the Gunnison via trebuchet.


That's all so awesome. And I too am camera shy. I am an avid reader too when I get the time. I read everything. How cool that you write children's books. I have made sure that books are a big part of our household. We have hundreds and now I have over 1000 on my kindle. My youngest will be 4 in just a couple weeks (sob) and my oldest is 12. I have 10 year old twins too. They have all gone through stages, but are avid readers now. I read to my little one several times a day.

I have met two dogs that spoke German, both police dogs. Their partners had to learn German commands.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Heh heh, it's the only German I know. Ous! Fus, sitz...


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

SydneyA said:


> I am actually relieved to see moms around my age being "fish obsessed". I have been told to grow up because I am a parent. Well I'm still ME, lol. I was a very mature teen and did tons of research on turtles and such (I have had the same turtles for 20 years now). I like to see that too.


I'm like you, I've always been more mature. I am an only child and spent most of my early childhood around only adults due to the rural area we lived in at the time. Most of my closest friends have always been 2-5 years older than I am. Now, my BFF is 1 year older, then my next two are at least 10 years older.

My mother and my husband don't "get" why I like fish. I inform them why I do every time I have to get up to go put the 3 dogs out for the umpteenth time today or break up another "fight" between the two more energetic dogs because playing got out of hand or when all 3 are trying to kill the mailman.

I called my house to talk to my twins this morning, and they apparently had been nagging my husband about whether or not Ollie & Khan needed to be fed. I just snickered and said no. I will text hubby later with instructions on dosing with Prime, but since Khan will only eat sporadically and my hubby's eyesight is bordering on legally blind, easier to just let them fast for a few days.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

You have twins too? I have 5 girls so mine are obviously girl girl twins. They were 33 weekers.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

SydneyA said:


> I am actually relieved to see moms around my age being "fish obsessed". I have been told to grow up because I am a parent. Well I'm still ME, lol. I was a very mature teen and did tons of research on turtles and such (I have had the same turtles for 20 years now). I like to see that too.


I've had my turtles for the last 10-12 years depending which turtle we're in reference to! I got my first two RES when I was in the 4th grade and my eastern spiny softshell (who i recently pictured in my journal) hatched on August 22, 2006, then I got my third RES! Happy to find another turtle lover!



Witchipoo said:


> ... I bred Collies, Boxers, Afghan Hounds and Havanese, my "old age breed", over the years. Showed in AKC conformation, agility, and obedience. Trained for several years in Schutzhund with a German import German Shepherd Dog...


I've had two collies and currently have two GSDs! My mom talks about breeding GSDs (she bred samoyeds before) and I think I would cry in happiness if that ever happened! 


Also loving the range of people on here! Age wise and as far as other interests go!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> Happy birthday Tree!
> Mine is the 19th.
> As for age, I'm old enough to know better and too old to care.


Thanks! =D funny how I'm so short and Feb is the shortest year. LOL

Happy early birthday to you too!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I just turned 59 the first of January. I am a Manager at a large liquor store here in Denver. Avid reader, and major sports fan. I have been with my domestic partner for 17 years, who has stage 4 lung cancer. 

Besides Thunder my new little Betta friend, I have Maxx, my soon to be 5 year old, Yellow Sided Green Cheek Conure. He is a little bundle of energy.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Witchipoo said:


> Happy birthday Tree!
> Mine is the 19th.
> As for age, I'm old enough to know better and too old to care.





Bobioden said:


> I just turned 59 the first of January. I am a Manager at a large liquor store here in Denver. Avid reader, and major sports fan. I have been with my domestic partner for 17 years, who has stage 4 lung cancer.
> 
> Besides Thunder my new little Betta friend, I have Maxx, my soon to be 5 year old, Yellow Sided Green Cheek Conure. He is a little bundle of energy.
> 
> View attachment 716066



omg I am so sorry about your partner. My dad died at the age of 55 with stage 4 lung cancer. 
My prayers will be with you for you both too beat this!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Tree said:


> omg I am so sorry about your partner. My dad died at the age of 55 with stage 4 lung cancer.
> My prayers will be with you for you both too beat this!



Thanks, I appreciate it. He was diagnosed 3 years ago right before thanksgiving. At the time they told him he would't make it till Christmas. So 3 years, many rounds of Chemo, and a very positive attitude, he is going strong.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

That's good to hear! Attitude makes a huge difference, that and a strong support system.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Bobioden said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. He was diagnosed 3 years ago right before thanksgiving. At the time they told him he would't make it till Christmas. So 3 years, many rounds of Chemo, and a very positive attitude, he is going strong.


YES! That's so great to hear! Tell him I am rooting for him!


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm 30and a manager at a pheasant hatchery here in Wisconsin


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I didn't mention what I do for a living, and I can't edit my post. I am a dealer at a Casino/Cardroom, so I get to play games for a living! ♠♥♣♦


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

Had my 25th birthday last month!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

16, 17 in may I guess Im the young one XD


----------



## Alex Livingston (Feb 14, 2016)

*Alex Livingston*

Hello Everyone,

This is Alex Livingston from India, 29 years of age. Really happy to see people from all age groups here in the forum.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> 16, 17 in may I guess Im the young one XD


Represent! I'm 18, but it feels like we're all kind of the same age here. So many old souls, I love it <3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thought I'd join in on this, I'll be 19 next month.
It's pretty neat how a common interest like betta fish can bring people together, despite such a wide range of ages and backgrounds.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

teeneythebetta said:


> Thought I'd join in on this, I'll be 19 next month.
> It's pretty neat how a common interest like betta fish can bring people together, despite such a wide range of ages and backgrounds.


Yes! I was thinking the same thing! :-D


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

56 years young here, pressman in the commercial printing industry since 1978, been doing the fish thing since 1992.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Tolak said:


> 56 years young here, pressman in the commercial printing industry since 1978, been doing the fish thing since 1992.


Can I ask why hotdogs are in your signature?


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Swimmyfins said:


> Can I ask why hotdogs are in your signature?



They're a major portion of my fish's diet.















OK, they're not, I'd never feed my fish nasty processed food like hot dogs. Some time back a member referred to me as a wiener, but using a less than "family friendly" term. I believe they got banned, I'd have to look back to remember how that bit of fun exactly played out, the hot dog sig played into it, I decided to just leave it.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Tolak said:


> They're a major portion of my fish's diet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious. I love it. :lol:


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm 24, and a general artist too. I do ceramics, painting, digital art, photography(stock too), oil and chalk pastels, pencil and ink drawings, crocheting, sewing, and woodworking. I'm betting more then half the people who hear woodworking think I'm a guy. xD 
We are crafty people in my house. The majority of decorations in the house are handmade. I'm working on a ceramic betta holm right now, which is a cave and a roost near the water surface if it doesn't break at some point.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm 40, work at a magazine and love car racing and photography in addition to my passion for fish keeping.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm 22, and I work as a chief for a small company that provides homes, food and furniture for the homeless and less fortunate. I also love writing and drawing


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

closing in on 30 here! Also a kid at heart. I'm a graphic designer from Australia living in New York and I've started baking a lot of bread as a hobby jut recently. I enjoy feeding my breads to my guinea pigs at work (aka colleagues).

this was yesterday's loaf 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Interesting. A few years ago there were many young teenagers.

51 this year but still 15 at heart. I retired early from teaching and now homebound. Used to love woodwork and sometimes carve. I've had bettas on and off since mid 70's and began breeding them since 1981. Though my interest may shift to other fish, I've always kept bettas.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll be [error text lost ^.~] in a few months. I look 1/2 my age (I get carded still and have been mistaken for a highschooler) but feel twice as old (arthritis.. ugh). Mentally.. I don't feel like I aged past 18.. just "yep I'm officially an adult woohoo.. *acts like a kid still*" I'm an artist but I've been on hiatus for a bit.. commissions wear me out sometimes. I'd love to make a living out of the aquarium hobby specifically aquatic or riparium plats but I'm happy if I just break even (use those earnings for more aquarium goodies).


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice to meet you all. What a nice idea to help get a better picture of whom we are actually talking to on here. 

I grew up in Germany and have been in Canada since 1988. I will be 52 this July. I'm obviously one of the older crowd on here (you guys are so young lol). My husband and I just celebrated our 28th wedding anniversary on the 6th of February. We like to travel.

We have 3 adult children, the youngest (22 yrs) still lives with us. Over the years we had dogs, cats, hamsters, once even a bird (belonged to the foster child) and now fish. I came into this hobby in 2011 with this brilliant idea to gift my husband a 10 gallon aquarium for his birthday. Now I have 3 aquariums (note the "I" lol). :shock:

I like to walk with my two Poodle mixes, knit, crochet, cross stitch, and love to read murder mysteries. A lot of you are artists at heart, a life-time ago I too dappled a bit in painting with oils and acrylic.

At the moment I am taking classes in 'Enhanced Hospice Palliative Care Training for Community Care Givers'. I am working in the community as a Personal Support Worker and absolutely love taking care of "my people". It is not always sad to work in my line of work, there also is a lot of happiness and laughter.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

34 here. I enjoy seeing the wide variety of ages here.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am in my early twenties and I have to admit I really thought some of these younger members were much older and vice versa!


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

22 but people still think I'm 15/16. I'm an artist too but like Aurora commissions have burnt me out and I haven't drawn much in the past year. I'm just lucky my clients are so understanding. I also work part-time at a small LPS, but I'll be moving to Brisbane soon so hopefully I can find someplace nice there!


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm 23. I'm in my final semester of a screenwriting and filmmaking degree. Hobbies constantly rotate but fiction writing (novels and scripts), reading, video games (Sony & Nintendo), and colouring are my top favourites right now.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

51 but the wife thinks she's got 3 kids instead of 2:-D


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm 21, in my freshmen year of college because I entered the workforce after high school to pay bills. Going for a degree in biology


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am 35+ that's what I say these days. That's about what I look. I keep myself young in heart and mind. I returned to college and I am working on a degree in health education and promotion.
https://www.sophe.org/sophe/pdf/what_is_a_health_educator.pdf

I was going to be a dietitian until I saw it was going to take 8 years (you need a Masters). Most of my previous college credit would not have applied. I am old enough not to want to do 8 years of school. I will graduate next year. I may still get a Masters a few years from now. This will at least get me out there in the field in similar occupation. I am an artsy, crafty person I like clay sculpture, mixed media collage, card making. Generally anything creative. I like gardening too. School has not allowed much time for that. I have 3 cats and a dog and I am married. No kids but I enjoy my nieces and nephews. I wish I could have all personalities described here in a social setting. I like pretty things, clothes (love purple) and all that but I am not a "fru fru" girl and I don't go for stuff that shows off status like designer bags, and expensive cars to name a couple of things. I've watched women spend $800 on expensive handbags while I sit and think give me that money please-I could definitely find several things to buy with $800 besides a bag I will be tired of in a year or less. I am selective about what I buy and I try not be a carbon copy of everyone else.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm 13. I don't like saying my age because I hate when people talk down to me or treat me like I'm younger. I like to think that I am quite capable of holding a conversation. But this forum is cool. I don't think age matters too much on here.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Darius359au said:


> 51 but the wife thinks she's got 3 kids instead of 2:-D


Haha, nice. Good to stay young in mind/heart.



jadaBlu said:


> I've watched women spend $800 on expensive handbags while I sit and think give me that money please-I could definitely find several things to buy with $800 besides a bag I will be tired of in a year or less. I am selective about what I buy and I try not be a carbon copy of everyone else.


I just don't understand that (overpriced items)..especially with everything being made so crap-ily these days.. you're lucky if an item even lasts a year before falling apart at the seams (literally)! With $800 you could go a long way with planted betta tanks (wall covered in tanks!).


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I just don't understand that (overpriced items)..especially with everything being made so crap-ily these days.. you're lucky if an item even lasts a year before falling apart at the seams (literally)! With $800 you could go a long way with planted betta tanks (wall covered in tanks!).


I read that someone started selling $100 doughnuts (with real gold sprinkles). 100 dollars. For a doughnut. Seriously?!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I've been kind of MIA, lol, I'm 17, but I'm often mistaken for being in my early 20s. People choke when they hear how old I really am, I don't talk much, and I've been told I'm an old soul, which I take as a compliment. Since everyone is talking about their other hobbies, I'd like to share mine, I'm a singer, but due to our current situation I've had to take a break for a while, I want to talk to my voice teacher about getting me out more to sing, and I'd like to do some modeling. In my free time I honestly don't do much, I mostly sit with my Bettas, I'm homeschooled, and am pretty much almost done with school, I'm thinking I'm going to graduate early. I'm ready to be done so I can move forward with my career. I'm not much of a people person, but I do enjoy opening up and talking about things. 2 years ago I was suffering with depression and anxiety but have overcome it, I feel like I'm slipping back into it a little, but my fish keep me sane. I usually prefer animals to people.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

DangerousAngel said:


> Well I've been kind of MIA, lol, I'm 17, but I'm often mistaken for being in my early 20s. People choke when they hear how old I really am, I don't talk much, and I've been told I'm an old soul, which I take as a compliment. Since everyone is talking about their other hobbies, I'd like to share mine, I'm a singer, but due to our current situation I've had to take a break for a while, I want to talk to my voice teacher about getting me out more to sing, and I'd like to do some modeling. In my free time I honestly don't do much, I mostly sit with my Bettas, I'm homeschooled, and am pretty much almost done with school, I'm thinking I'm going to graduate early. I'm ready to be done so I can move forward with my career. I'm not much of a people person, but I do enjoy opening up and talking about things. 2 years ago I was suffering with depression and anxiety but have overcome it, I feel like I'm slipping back into it a little, but my fish keep me sane. I usually prefer animals to people.



Got any youtube videos of you singing?


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm 25


----------



## bettarina (Feb 12, 2016)

37! 😊

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> Got any youtube videos of you singing?


Not yet, I'm a little shy posting it there, but I do have one of FB.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

Just turned 25 last month! :]


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

stellenternet said:


> I'm 13. I don't like saying my age because I hate when people talk down to me or treat me like I'm younger. I like to think that I am quite capable of holding a conversation. But this forum is cool. I don't think age matters too much on here.


I can understand your hesitation, but I was quite mature at 13 and you being here proves you want the best for your betta

I am pleasantly surprised to see how much diversity of ages there is here. Some I never would have guessed. It just goes to show you never know who is on the other side of the screen!


----------



## KumoBetta23 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have yet to meet an 11 year old on here lol. I'm 23 about to turn 24. And I've never done soap making before! I should do it for my history project in one of my college classes! We're supposed to make something from scratch but I can't think of anything good other than food. You guys just gave me a great idea haha


----------

